
Java has already done what Larry Wall was hoping for from Perl 6 - davidw
http://www.teamlalala.com/blog/2009/01/28/java-has-already-done-what-larry-wall-was-hoping-for-from-perl-6/
======
PieSquared
He's confusing Java with the JVM.

~~~
jncraton
Exactly. Java itself hasn't created what Larry wanted, but the evolution of
languages based on the JVM has done it in some ways.

------
stefano
One big difference is that developing a language for the JVM is not an easy
task. Sure, it is easier than developing a language from scratch, but it took,
if i remember right, 3 years for Clojure to reach its actual quality. Writing
a language on top of perl 6 will probably be only slightly more difficult than
doing the same thing on top of a lisp, and only because you have to write a
grammar since it doesn't rely on s-expressions.

